

Stubborn and ignorant use of int where size_t is needed - djoldman
http://ewontfix.com/9/

======
gnachman
I'm not sure the number of bugs actually encountered by users would decrease
if everyone started using size_t tomorrow. What value is more likely to be
found: INT_MAX+1 or -1? Even something simple like iterating backwards over a
string is bug-prone with unsigned types.

------
DiabloD3
I really wish people would stop using int instead of size_t. Even if they used
a literal long instead of a size_t that'd be a vast improvement.

Stop trying to micro-optimize your C, you can't win here anymore on 99.9% of
your code.

